# Does Anyone Try To Befriend Other Shy or Quiet People?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Say you are at work or school and you notice there are maybe a couple of other people that are very quiet or seemingly shy. Do you try to approach them and talk to them?

Would you try to befriend them or would it seem too difficult because they would be shy and maybe socially awkward too?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I notice people that I thought were shy aren't actually shy...

eta: probably they are but aren't as shy as I thought they would be and it's not guaranteed you'll get close to them. so go for it, probably they actually have things to say.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

louiselouisa said:


> I notice people that I thought were shy aren't actually shy...


Yeah I'm sure that is true sometimes. Also I guess there is a difference from a "typical" shy person and one with SA or other similar disorders.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah sometimes. I've done it several times throughout high school. It's actually pretty easy after you've worked up the courage. For me anyways...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

i tried at school but none .-.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel like its harder to befriend shy people because conversations can get painfully awkward. I knew some kids in high school that were really shy and timid, and I always tried to smile whenever I saw them and make simple conversation, but never really tried to be good friends with them. Then again I didn't really try to make good friends with anyone.. I just find it a lot easier to talk to really outgoing people. Er.. listen while outgoing people talk to you. Then nod your head and agree. Lol. In school it seemed like the alternative social girls gravitated towards me. I could use that to describe all the "friends" I made there. I feel *a lot* less anxious around other shy people though, like they don't judge me as much.


----------



## Madramelech (May 31, 2013)

Yep that's why i'm here.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I would if there were ever any other shy or quiet people around.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes yeah. I agree with the people who say it's harder to befriend them due to awkwardness, but it forces me to take initiative, which means not only do I make a relatable friend, but I get to improve my anxiety. It's rare for me to meet other shy people and they often look really busy, so it's difficult breaking the ice with them.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I will in the future. This forum opened my eyes in that regard. Always ignored them to some degree before.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

Ooh ooh, I do! 

All of the best friends I ever had were all super outgoing and persistent with me to be my friend (I was really lucky about that) but when I initiate a friendship, its usually with a shy, quiet person. I understand how they feel and I feel more comfortable talking to them because I know they are also nervous talking to other people. Making friends with other introverts is nice because you guys can talk about how much you enjoy comfortable silence and you don't really feel pressured to talk while you enjoy each other's presence.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd also like to say, if _you_ don't want to form friendships with shy people, then why would anyone else want to be your friend? It sounds a lot meaner than what I mean but I can't think of any other way to say it. 
I live by the Golden Rule. If you think its too hard and awkward to be friends with a quiet person then doesn't it stand to reason other people will find it too difficult to be friends with you too? (This is, of course, assuming you are quiet/shy/socially awkward.)
So give them a chance and get as much experience as possible talking to and making friends with someone.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah it's easier to be friends with quiet people. I find with outgoing people that they may be wondering why I don't talk as much as them and sometimes they point it out and I don't like it to be pointed out because then I feel more self conscious about my shyness and anxiety.


----------



## paintgirl (Mar 7, 2013)

In a perfect world, all the shy people with SA could all group together and life would be great. I try sitting with other people who are sitting alone at the dining halls and they either look at me like I'm an idiot or make the conversation really awkward.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I did this a lot in HS but it never worked out.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol and if you have tried and it didn't work out, you realize why people never talk to you. XD it becomes really relatable as to how others see me.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I have tried, but idk it gets awkward at times.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I tend to, I am not particularily shy anymore though. I more gravitated towards the other "misfits" whether they were actually shy or, simply just not included. I tend to take the reach out to those who seem like they need a friend approach to building friendships. I do find relationships with shyer people develop more slowly and thats okay. Although one of us usually moves , just the nature of life I moved around a lot when I was younger, and now that I'm 'settled' I seem to form friendships with people that end up moving... ah well. As they say, thats the way the cookie crumbles! 

I have friends who are extremely outgoing as well. I guess I tend not to be picky with my friendships. If you treat me kindly, I will do the same. It works for me..


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I've tried but they probably thought I was weird


----------



## kaktus (Aug 24, 2013)

I always seem to seek out other shy people, even if it's sometimes really awkward trying to befriend someone when both are shy. I've also noticed I sometimes become more social when I hang out with someone who is outgoing, but I still feel kinda anxious and can't get rid of the feeling that I have to pretend that I am social. When I hang out with a friend who is shy like me (even if that person doesn't have social anxiety) I feel more at ease and don't feel the need to pretend that I am someone I'm not.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I only approach people that are sitting by themselves, because that way chances of rejection decrease significantly  I know how it sucks being a new kid in school/university/country and not knowing anyone. I always try to gather as much courage as possible, talk to them in order to make them feel better or more comfortable. That doesn't always end up in a friendship, sometimes I don't see those people ever again, but at least I feel good about myself for a few moments.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

most of the time they aren't as shy as they seem. I don't have good shy radar.


----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)

Being devoid of a personality stops others from befriending me and vice-versa.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ya I've made the mistake thinking someone was quiet. You might think they are by their body language or something but then they started talking and you realize they are very open and talkative . Even people that are shy can come off outgoing if they smile a lot and really force themselves to talk more though sometimes it won't seem natural


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

My friends are not shy.I love talking to shy girls its fun trying to make them come out of those shells and smile.Honestly me and my friends just dont do many social things thats why we appear to be shy.


----------

